# Wood pigeon with double open fracture of the ulna and radius



## Florianne4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello 

About a month ago i rescued a baby wood pigeon with a double open fracture of the wing. Pigeon was sedated and we put a pin inside the ulna (vet husband) and as you can see on the x ray the operation was successful. The problem is that I bandaged the wing during 6 weeks and it did not grow like the other. So the pigeon cannot fly. I am keeping him and built a 2 meters long outdoors cage for him and take him inside with us for an hour every day. He is tame but being a wood pigeon he gets scared easily amd also he is big and powerful. So he does flying jumps from time to time and gets injured and breaks feathers. What can I do?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

How is he healing? Eating, acting?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is inside that he is getting scared or startled and doing that where he injures himself, then why bring him inside? Can you not build an aviary that you can walk into and spend time with him outside? Woodies don't do as well in captivity as ferals do because of the way they get easily frightened that way. I think he would do better with other woodies around, or at least a companion woodie.
Here is another thread on the topic.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f47/taming-a-wild-common-wood-pigeon-77409.html


----------



## Florianne4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello and thank you for the replies. To answer the first questions he eats well grooms and is not as expressive as a feral pigeon but seems fine. He has fully healed (i have had him for two months and got him the day he was injured). But he is disabled. He has an outdoor aviary and spends most of his time there, i take him in for about an hour every day. He likes coming inside and eats treats from my hand. I do this because O want him to be tame so that he has a better life, being disabled he is necessarily in close contact with humans regularly and I figured this way it would be less stressful for him. I think the time he spends inside does him good and he looks perky and happy to come in (jumps on my hand). but sometimes, whether indoors or outdoors he will startle for any reason or just want to stretch his wing and bing! He gets hurt


----------

